

Mikael Hed Steps Down as CEO of Wavering Angry Birds Maker Rovio - anigbrowl
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/29/mikael-hed-steps-down-as-ceo-of-wavering-angry-birds-maker-rovio-pekka-rantala-steps-in/

======
lutusp
Quote: "... its CEO Mikael Hed is stepping down, and he is passing on the
reigns [sic] to Pekka Rantala ..."

I'm seeing this error more and more often.

* "Reigning" is what a monarch does to a kingdom.

* "Reining" is what a cowboy does to a horse.

The desired expression is "passing on the reins".

